

Show HN: My iPad app Etude got acquired by Steinway & Sons - dangrover
http://dangrover.com/2011/09/11/etude-acquired/

======
mcos
Congrats! Ever since I watched "Note by Note: The Making of Steinway L1037"
([http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/Note-by-Note-The-Making-
of-S...](http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/Note-by-Note-The-Making-of-
Steinway-L1037/70082641)), I've had the impression that Steinway are a really
great innovative tech company whose employees care about their work and their
craft - not unlike a great software company, but in a different medium.

------
dy
Congrats! I've been looking at a way of jumpstarting my piano learning (or re-
learning) and this looks like a great way. Would love to hear any other
recommendations from HN musicians.

~~~
stdbrouw
Also fun if you have a MIDI keyboard: <http://synthesiagame.com/>

------
paulsb
The title link points to the wrong place. It should be:
<http://dangrover.com/2011/09/13/etude-acquired/>

(13, not 11.)

~~~
dangrover
Just changed the date back to the wrong date so the original link works.

------
crenshaw
Congats! I never heard of Etude, but looks really cool. Gonna go get it (if
it's still available).

------
bengl3rt
Thanks for the shout-out. It was lots of fun :)

~~~
dangrover
This guy is a badass and solved some huge technical problems in implementing
the app. If you're hiring and you need a badass, talk to him!

------
mistermustard
Congrats! Looks like a beautiful app.

